# Uthinkso's Living Life!!!



## Uthinkso (May 28, 2007)

I feel comfortable and content at this point, that I have decided to step away from measuring cups and chronic food recording on fitday all the time. I agree it was an essential tool for me to learn how to eat properly and what proper food choices really are.

I've managed to figure out my body and how it works, what it takes for me to lose weight and what foods I can tolerate longer than others. How to control portions and also balance my meals. Logging into fitday with every meal and recording my food is really starting to make me not like the meals. I want to enjoy my food, and I'm going too. Down with the keyboard and up with the fork. 

Now if you'll excuse, I beleive I hear some Orange Roughy and Asparagus calling my name.


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2007)

I agree.  As long as you have the habit of making healthy food choices consistently, then by all means.  If you notice you begin to slip without the structure, then you may want to incorporate it again.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 28, 2007)

That is precisely my plan. I wanted to do this two months agao, but forced myself to stay with the journaling of food because I felt I would stray. Now I feel I can handle it, and if I start to go backwards then I will get back on the fitday. At least I have a back up plan, which is comforting.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 28, 2007)

I'm in the same position.  I haven't used fitday for a few weeks, but if I start gaining again, I'll be right back on it.  Using that program, I really began to understand how I react to different types of food.  Good Luck!


----------



## Uthinkso (May 28, 2007)

Posted a new pic today in my gallery, no change really and I've been eating and drinking too much all weekend.  Being the holiday and all its time to relax a bit, but its back to business come 5am tomorrow. Either way I've still got to take my monthly photo.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

You have made incredible losses (gains). I for one am proud of you!


----------



## Uthinkso (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You have made incredible losses (gains). I for one am proud of you!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Uthinkso (May 30, 2007)

Ok so good news is that I have maintained weight loss while I was on my self-imposed soul searching mission and diet battle. I am still at 19%BF and weight 236lb, which is down from 257lb and 25%BF.

The trail now is to filter in cardio on my off days. I need to do cardio m-f without exception, which will be a bit of a scheduling challenge but something I really need. After a self evaluation the bulk of my body fat is in my core. No such thing as target weight loss that I know, but I really need to take some attention off my appendages and apply that to the core. I did abs yesterday for the first time in months and felt the burn at the time, but I'm not sore today. Which is a good thing. I've been hard at the diet and I tell myself, enjoy life just not to excess. Also it took my seven years to trash my body, I'm not going to fix things in six months. I won't lie I really expected to be at 200lb right now, but when I step back I can see the holes in my plan and where I simply needed to work harder and be more disciplined. These are the things I am working to fix this month of June. 

Goal is to get to 230lb by july1.


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2007)

Good luck. Keep it up and things will sort themselves out.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 11, 2007)

Well the cold has lifted. It took me a whole week to get better, or at least to be able to breath through my nose again. Still a bit congested, but my appetite is back at least. 

Now back to work....


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 11, 2007)

Stay strong brother!  6lbs in 20 days, you can do it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 11, 2007)

... it's harder to drop the weight AND keep that old fat off, than to gain the muscle IMHO.  You're doin great!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok the only news to report here is that I am back using fitday. This sounds crazy, but I managed to put on 10lbs in the past two weeks. I was on carb overload. Plain and simple, I thought I was ready and I'm not. I'm far from bummed out though, at least there is a solution and I know what it is. 

In other news starting a upper/lower split or push pull next week Monday.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 20, 2007)

Just finished reading The Biggest Diet book, what a farce that is. It was at my folks and I have no intention to follow it, but man is it just terrible for your body. You become a calorie deprived zombie.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok so a little update. Being in the motorsports industry this is a crazy time of year for me. Between my side work of engine building, and go out to the race track with cars it has been a tough go. Needless to say I have eaten my fair share of hot dogs and burgers without buns this past couple weeks. Eating smart through the week though I have managed to maintain my weight. The torquing of bolts and lifting or heavy engine components has been my only lifting this past week, though in an 80 degree shop I'm pouring sweat. So I'm at least happy to say that I am staying active and getting some muscular stimulation.

After July things calm down, hoping to get into the gym sometime this next week. I have cardio going on everywhere with everything I do. I just need to get the weight training going.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 2, 2007)

The television show PINKS was at our local track this weekend and I was out there all weekend, as my company is a track sponsor. I'll bet you I walked 20 miles over the weekend, and sweat my ass off too.

I'm changing things up a bit in my training as well. I seem to have hit yet another plateau in weight loss. So I'm going to bring in heavier weights and up my calories. the plan is to put on some quality muscle for a couple months and then get after the cutting again.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok quick update here. Not jacking the calories up just yet. Going to take some pics for a log and next week starts an eight week series of clen. I plan to take pics there and keep that supervised closely as this is my first time on the clen. 

After that I may resume my plan and start the bulk, or I may just try and maintain the loss until summer is out. I suppose it all depends on my level of success on the clen.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 17, 2007)

First day back in a couple weeks, work has been crazy. I needed a break anyway but it was longer than I had hoped. That being said, today was the start of a new program. I am trying to get a upper/lower/upper routine going. Today I just took a jump in and it needs work indeed but this is what I did.

Flat DB Bench
50x10
60x8
65x5
1 min. RI between sets

Military DB Press
30x10
40x8
40x6
40x5
1 min RI

EZ Bar Preacher Curl
50lb+bar (anyone know what a bar weighs?) x10
60lb+ x8
70lb+ x6
1 min RI

Cable x-overs
35lbx10
40lbx10
45lbx10
(weight is per side of course)

Seated Pull Downs
120x10
130x6
140x5
1min RI

35minutes of cardio
10 min run at 5.1mph
25min walk at 3.8mph

Goal at current is cutting fat until the end of September then I'm going to start my first bulk.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 23, 2007)

Any opinions on the above for an upper day on an upper/lower split. I've done it twice now and with my leg work out it is pretty solid and allows me more time to focus on cardio. I'm running my first 5k in November and I'm starting to get ready.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 27, 2007)

Feeling fine in the gym and cardio, though again slightly warmer. That I am attributing to the clen and its thermogenic property. That being said, weights were fine and 35min of treadmill at 3.7-4.0 with 2 degree incline has been the order of the day all week. Sunday calls for a killer leg work out then I have tons of things to do around the house to get ready for my daughters first b-day next saturday. Crazy stuff, how time passes by so quickly.

This also is a bench mark of the first six months of my new lifestyle behind me. Lots of holes in the plan, ways to improve and get bigger and better. I've been battling the idea of whether I want to be able to run 5 and 10k races or work out with big weight and start packing on mass. To me its clear now, and thanks to you all I've realized I can't have the best of both worlds. 

I'm almost at the end of my first week on clen, after eight weeks its onto the bulk phase. I'm going to spectate my first BB show in Cleveland on September 1. My friend Steve Kuclo is going for his pro card, and I'll be hand to support him. I'm pretty jacked about it, and I'm sure this show will serve as a great motivator.


----------

